# Omega Males



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I just learned about the "Omega Male" and wanted to get your thoughts on this. 



> *Omega Male*
> 
> The polar opposite of the Alpha Male. Omega Males can have friends and close acquaintances but prefer to accomplish things on their own without the help of a group. Omega Males generally don't belong to any cliques and have no desire to be the leader or most outstanding of said clique. Omega Males have relations with people from all groups and carry a resourcefulness and cunning (sometimes strength) to get a job done with their own skill. This being said, an omega male can have great pride without it manifesting as "ego." (There are always exceptions.
> 
> ...


 I definitely think this description fits a couple of my ENFP guy friends to a "T". 

My question is, how many men here consider themselves "Omega"? I always here about Alpha and Beta so it was nice that there is a description for something more in between. Although, I would have also called it being a secure person. Lol. 

Has any male ever "transferred" from being an Alpha or Beta to an "Omega"? What was that experience like? Do you think all men should aspire to this?

I'm also hoping many ladies know that these types exist. Feel free to share your experience.

I'm also starting to think I may be an Omega Male.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

That applies to me. Leading a bunch of people is a royal pain in the ass for me - it's "administrative" and "political" rather than something that feeds my passion. I know others thrive in that or even need it, but I do not. 

I'd rather have my skills and go and practice them. If it was the education environment, I'd want to teach and would reject promotion to administration. I'm also a rule breaker and I hate bureaucracy, and I detest the detail work that goes with supervision, so I'm the last person who should be in charge. 

The thing is, I believe "Omega" has a different meaning among animals. Isn't that always the "runt", the one that eats last and gets picked on? What's being described here is different from that concept, certainly not as "weak" as measured on the social hierarchy.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Seems like the omegas are the "friends" that stand by your side and take the plunge when it's appropriate or conveniently the right time.

Alphas like to do all the talking. When it comes down to it, I think the societal perception is the alphas get the females while the omegas are the "nice guys that finish last." I think it's quite the opposite. it's a matter of perception and how each wants to play their game even if unconscious.

Some alpha males work really well with alpha females, and some do not. Depends on each person. I like omegas' approach in general. Then again- I prefer someone who doesn't try to get game and I happen to stumble into. (I love the two rams fighting each other, and the omega winning the females in the background- quite true).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> That applies to me. Leading a bunch of people is a royal pain in the ass for me - it's "administrative" and "political" rather than something that feeds my passion. I know others thrive in that or even need it, but I do not.
> 
> I'd rather have my skills and go and practice them. If it was the education environment, I'd want to teach and would reject promotion to administration. I'm also a rule breaker and I hate bureaucracy, and I detest the detail work that goes with supervision, so I'm the last person who should be in charge.
> 
> The thing is, I believe "Omega" has a different meaning among animals. Isn't that always the "runt", the one that eats last and gets picked on? What's being described here is different from that concept, certainly not as "weak" as measured on the social hierarchy.


I need to clarify that I used Urban Dictionary for the definition and they actually included two more:



> 2. Omega Male
> Omega male in social terms is an outsider yet notable for distinction, someone worthy who does not conform to the existing peer hierarchy. It has been said that an Omega is someone of zero worth, as ethologist use Alpha, Beta and Omega in pack descriptions with omega being the lowest position. This has little to do with the socially developed human hierarchy originally used by sorority sisters in the united states to easily label males according to a set of hegemonically established criteria. For example if someone is described as the "Last word" in men, that would hardly be a pejorative description. To use Omega as a negative term is to fail to recognize that losers did not exist in relation to the thought process of the college/university girls who popularized this system, and as such get no mention at all. They only mention people who are socially significant in some positive way as to merit their attention.
> 
> Omega is a logical choice, when faced with the problem of describing people who are clearly not subservient to an alpha yet cannot be described as an alpha themselves, There is no set criteria for an Omega, the sole common trait is one of being a rogue social wander who avoids binding attachments generally rejects social hierarchy treating everyone equally based on personal judgment, and refuses to be drawn into tribalistic feuds between groups of people
> ...


But I wasn't really referring to definition #3 in the OP. I don't know what the hell #3 is.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I need to clarify that I used Urban Dictionary for the definition and they actually included two more:
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't really referring to definition #3 in the OP. I don't know what the hell #3 is.


Don't sweat it. You're on solid ground. I'm pretty sure Urban Dictionary is peer reviewed.  

I don't know what the hell #3 is either.


----------



## KingFrog (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm.
Alpha and Beta males are more relatable in monkeys and dogs.

All of those letters can be just summed up as Alpha = Aggressive or assertive and Beta = could be submissive or passive.

I guess the Omega could be the lone wolf type. But what is a lone wolf?
Usually a Beta who's fed up with the ruling of the pack.

Edit: Or a Philosophical Alpha? Who's going through an existential crisis? haha.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

strawberryLola said:


> Some alpha males work really well with alpha females, and some do not. Depends on each person. I like omegas' approach in general. Then again- I prefer someone who doesn't try to get game and I happen to stumble into. (*I love the two rams fighting each other, and the omega winning the females in the background- quite true*).


I agree. I see it over and over again.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I'm definitely this Omega you described, I don't see how a male intp could be anything else though.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the first time I've seen 'omega' described that way. It doesn't really leave room for 'Beta' as it's described. 

"Sneaky-f*cker", which i think this is going for, is a mating strategy amongst animals, but omega as I've seen it used implies 'loser' and 'unmatable', which is might have some overlap, but isn't the same. 

I'd think the better descrition of omega isn't martial artist, but rather 'the big guy who did the lightsaber duel with himself on youtube.'


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I most likely fall under the omega male category.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

It would seem I'm an "omega" from those descriptions. The problem is, humans aren't static. Guys usually don't fit neatly into one category or another, can move around during their lives several times, and some are on the cusp between two or more types. I have my "alpha" and "beta" moments occasionally, but for the most part, I'd say at this stage in life, that would describe me best.



bellisaurius said:


> That's the first time I've seen 'omega' described that way. It doesn't really leave room for 'Beta' as it's described.
> 
> "Sneaky-f*cker", which i think this is going for, is a mating strategy amongst animals, but omega as I've seen it used implies 'loser' and 'unmatable', which is might have some overlap, but isn't the same.
> 
> I'd think the better descrition of omega isn't martial artist, but rather 'the big guy who did the lightsaber duel with himself on youtube.'


A lot of people think "loser", "expendable", or "garbage" when they hear that term, referring to men who are unfit to attract and/or keep women around, but I think that's a very narrow view. From my understanding, it can be _anyone_ not in "the game" for a number of reasons. For myself, I've never had a huge interest in socializing, let alone dating, until just recently. I talked to females in and out of school, even had a handful show interest, but it was never reciprocated on my part. Yes, my sexuality was questioned by "friends", and yes, others assumed I was unsuccessful, since I didn't go out of my way to pursue sex or relationships. Even now, those pursuits are secondary to my academic, financial, and personal goals.

But I definitely think there's an appeal in a guy who doesn't care to follow social norms, who is confident in themselves without having to prove it, and aloof. When it comes to romance, there's a plus to being mysterious, since you never know what will happen next. Personally, I think many introverted guys are late bloomers, which is better, because women start maturing and looking for stability later in life. Just gaining attention by being myself, I've noticed other guys become hostile and jealous, and I imagine with some effort on my part, it would only become easier. 

The stereotype is that alphas easily attract women and have no trouble finding sex, but aren't the greatest for holding down relationships long-term. Betas are your genuine "nice guys" who follow the alpha, and try hard to attract females and eventually settle down to form a family. Omegas... they make up a minority but are comprised of many, many different subtypes, making it more difficult to pin down, but most people are simple, and "loser" is a lot easier to remember, and probably gives insecure individuals an ego boost.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

alexande said:


> Well I'm definitely this Omega you described, I don't see how a male intp could be anything else though.


Agreed, also for ISTPs. The ones that don't want to lead and don't want to be lead. 
I assume, this forum (actually, most Internet forums) will contain Omega men, since the Alphas are in the real world going after the top prize.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

ITT: no alpha males


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

By this definition it would seem 'asexual' is the synonym for omega. Is that really how most omega types would want to think about it? And, reading the PUA literature, one comes to the conclusion that the way omegas are being described as 'not caring about the game' is exactly what alphas do to some effect. I would think the model as currently being created could be better.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

bellisaurius said:


> By this definition it would seem 'asexual' is the synonym for omega. Is that really how most omega types would want to think about it? And, reading the PUA literature, one comes to the conclusion that the way omegas are being described as 'not caring about the game' is exactly what alphas do to some effect. I would think the model as currently being created could be better.


No idea. I can only speak for myself, as a typical red-blooded, heterosexual male, but there are plenty of INxx types of both sexes who self-identify as asexual. I think of sex, study it occasionally, have engaged in it, but don't care enough to go after it at every chance. That would actually be horrible, now that I think of the lifestyle and psychological compromises I'd have to make, especially for something I'd consider a disimprovement. 

I'm no fan of PUAs, and have little admiration for those who use them, or the women who fall for them. Still, some advice is sound, such as stressing small talk, relaxation, confidence, having hobbies, etc. It's possible to incorporate alpha qualities without becoming one. People look for sex, but that's never been an interest for me. Long-term serious relationships are a lot harder to come by and maintain, and typically where your "jerks" will fall flat.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think the boundaries here are very rigid. I find myself in the Alpha category most of the time, but if I am dropped into a group where there is already an Alpha and I am the new guy, I might choose to act in a way that would be described here as Omega. Then, I may or may not choose to put in the work to move toward the Alpha title.

It can happen the other way as well. I may have chosen to allow someone else to take the role of Alpha because I was bored with it, but if I am still involved in the group after that, I would definitely look like and an Omega.

From my perspective the Alpha and Omega descriptions are the same, with the only difference being the amount of effort person is willing to expend to hold onto the Alpha role. You might find yourself as an Omega for a number of reasons. You can't hold onto or take an Alpha role or you choose not to, you respect the Alpha and choose to allow them to remain in the role, you prefer not to take on the Alpha head on, and instead work covertly to undermine them, etc. But the drive between the roles is the same, it's just how it manifests itself and how much "limelight" comes with it.

Overt and Covert of the same role is kind of the way I see it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I think that Omega Male is a term that is oftenmisunderstood and conflated with the blanket term "loser". The issueis that there seems to be two different definitions of the term going around.The first one is as @pinkrasputin posted, which is an independent,unconventional type of solo operator who is internally motivated andprefers to unorthodox unconfrontational strategies despite social norms orincentives to do otherwise. The second definition seems to be people who arechronically socially inept and sexless. This comes from people trying to applyanimal sociosexual terminology to humans. While there are definite losers inlife and people who never achieve much sexual or romantic success, this seconddefinition is the wrong way to look at it. Humans are not rigid hierarchyanimals such as wolves, deer, or gorillas. Mating opportunities are notinextricably tied to status or material success. For example, globally, thehighest birthrates are always associated with greater poverty, lower education,limited access to contraception, crowding, and unemployment.

Humans are always in breeding mode. When humansare not sleeping, they are eating. When they are not eating, they are gatheringresources. When they are not gathering resources, they are forming socialconnections. When they are not forming social connections, they are breeding.Birthrates boom whenever there is a simultaneous increase in resource availableand in free time. The reason why mobile cultures consisting of nomadic andhunter gatherer cultures are so rare is that there simply aren't as manyresources available to them and they spend so much of their time performingnecessary tasks, and they don't have an off season either. In contrast,sedentary societies, whether preindustrial, industrial, or postindustrial, havemore resources on hand to devote towards population growth and more timeavailable in which to have sex. There is also the fact that in mobilesocieties, pregnant women as well as young children are nothing but dead weightwhich consume extra resources, have to be kept guarded, and transported forseveral years. In contrast It is also an economic boon to have more children insedentary society, and pregnant women and children are not such great resourcesinks. A pregnant woman can still cultivate the vegetable garden, or installcar engines, or write computer code. And with more children, within a fewyears, they can contribute to the unit by doing small jobs. Physicaldevelopment is not as crucially important.

And factors such as charm, culture, personality,and sexiness play extremely important roles in human sexual solution. There isno doubt that the wealthier and fitter men get the most women. However, whatmakes us unique is that we have extreme flexibility and variability in whatconstitutes an acceptable mate. A man doesn't get guaranteed exclusive accessto all the fertile unrelated pussy within a 3 mile bloc simply because hepaints his house red, makes the highest gross salary, and grows the tallesthedges. Because women can choose, and because their wants vary wildly, whatmakes one man irresistible to a certain woman might makehim intolerable to another. Although in general, women want wealth,robust physique, and loyalty. However, asides from these general categories, whatpasses for repulsive, acceptable, and ideal varies wildly by the individual.Some women want gargantuan tall men while others want men close to their ownheight. Some women want a man who can provide for a jet set lifestyle with amansion, elite private school education, and everything coming from a famousname designer. Other women are perfectly content with their man just having aregular paycheck that affords a living wage. Some women demand absolute loyaltyfrom their men and would be very uncomfortable with their man having a numberof attractive female friends. Other women don't care so long as he comes backto them in the end and isn't an ass about it.

Men also have their own diverse array of qualitiesthey desire in a mate. Different hair colors, heights, breast sizes, curves,fat content, personalities, voices, and skin colors all have their fans. Mentend to be more similar when it comes to what they want in a woman. It is fareasier to sit down a group of 100 men and have them all come to a more or lessunified consensus about which women are more desirable and which women are lessdesirable. Men generally like fair skin, an hourglass shape, and large breasts.Yes, there is some disagreement over what trimmings are the best, whatqualifies as a sexy shape, and what the perfect bust size is, but asides from afew outliers, most will have similar likes and dislikes.

There are a number of stereotyped sexual roles formen to play. These are Alpha Male, Beta Male, Gamma Male, and Omega Male. TheAlpha Male is the dominant guy who gets the most sex from the greatest varietyof women. They often hold the top jobs with big salaries, the beautiful eyecandy, and are the ones in charge. Their traits are dominance, assertiveness,audacity, and optimism. The Beta Male is the nice guy who is either single orin a long term relationship. They are the inverse to the Alpha Male. Beta Malesoften hold steady, dependable, although seldom remarkable sources of revenue.However, they do not generally achieve Alpha Male level of reproductive successor sexual promiscuity. Their traits are passivity, altruism, caution, andpessimism. The third type is the Gamma Male. The Gamma Male has traits fromboth the Alpha Male and the Beta Male. These men are often the higher levelleaders of the rank and file. They've got the core of Beta Male nice guy, butthey also have Alpha Male vision and nerve. These men are often either marriedor have a series of at least somewhat serious girlfriends. They tend to pulltogether respectable resources and are often the pillars of the community.Their traits are passivity, assertiveness, caution, and optimism. The finaltype is the Omega Male. He is unusual in that he has neither Alpha Male norBeta Male traits. Instead of playing the conventional dating and sexual norms,or competing with the other men, he'll find an innovative way to get himselfthe goal and bypass all the competition. While everybody else is jockeying toimpress the woman through wealth, stability, personality, or magnetism, he iscutting the other guys out of the contest completely and setting her aside forhimself by going in directly. If the fit is right then he'll take it.Otherwise, he'll let it slide. His traits are guile, independence, efficiency,and realism.

In my opinion, the Omega Male is a unique responseto the challenges of sexual selection in humans. He is a maverick innovatoreschewing the accepted norms of mate selection. The common misconception is tothink of him as garbage, but that is a misconception; any type of male can be garbage.An Alpha Male can be narcissistic sociopath with entitlement issues and violenttendencies. A Beta Male can be an absolutely spineless mediocrity without anygoals, will, or personality of his own. A Gamma Male can be a manipulativemegalomaniac with delusions of grandeur. An Omega Male can be an ineffectualloner pariah.


----------



## Skygazer (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautifully unpacked, there's much I agree with here. Mutatio's description of an Omega sums up my INTJ best friend to a T


Mutatio NOmenis said:


> an independent,unconventional type of solo operator who is internally motivated andprefers to unorthodox unconfrontational strategies despite social norms orincentives to do otherwise."'
> 
> 
> As much as i adore these traits in him and ascribe them great value I think he would be the first to admit that this does lead to a almost apopleptic reation to admin and bureaucracy! Id love the world to be full of a few moreOmegas, but then I suppose nothing would be done collectively.
> ...


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

I am definitely an omega male. Why waste time trying to become the most powerful when there is always someone out there who is stronger, smarter, etc?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I like this type of man, because I'm this type of woman. I don't need people to tell me what I'm doing is a good job, unless its a fucken boss or professor. I rather have a man that's listens to what people say, but usually follow what he wants and sets his own goals.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Christie said:


> Hmmm... what's that smell, oh, testosterone.


You're wel_come_.


----------



## Adventure (Dec 15, 2011)

Bumblyjack said:


> Personally, I see myself as close to the true Alpha


Let me quit *delusions *for you and some other guys with their own world in this thread: if you think this way you are clear Omega - deluding oneself being 'better than the best' one way or another. Basic mindstate of being true Alpha is to speak and even think of yourself as just normaly guy who is just doing his thing. The moment you start talking or thinking big about yourself you can box yourself as Omega. 
'True Alpha' males are supposedly very rare and chances are you might meet few or none in your life. It's funny when all of sudden bunch of clear omega guys start posting (or saying) they are the one.

Normally I'd say all this stuff is just stupid theory because everyone is diffrent (which is still true) but I've seen one guy like this in my entire life. 100% James Bond type guy. He sat with group of 8 guys (including 1 alpha-wannabe bouncer and one guy I knew) and 1 girl. First he made all but agresive guy laught and talked with them for sometime, then he rolled out with this girl. Not only did he get this girl (saw him few times with her) but next week he came with this group and without the bouncer guy. Enought to say I wasted most of my evening watching this guy and it changed my life a lot.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

I find these labels really interesting. I'd always heard Omega used as lowest of the low in the hierarchy. I view the obnoxious have-to-be-top-dawg behavior as coming from a wannabe-Alpha, and the stuff described in the OP as more Alpha. Real power doesn't need to shout about it. 

Except I guess the difference is that sometimes true Alphas don't make a fuss over it but they are still obvious leaders within a group. The OP description is more like a person who doesn't belong because he doesn't need to. 

I know a couple of wannabe-Alpha guys, and a couple Alpha guys (not obnoxious about their position in the hierarchy but everyone does recognize it). I know one guy who would not say he fits the description of the Omega Male (or true Alpha) but I think he does.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Adventure said:


> 'True Alpha' males are supposedly very rare and chances are you might meet few or none in your life.


Well, this isn't the case in my life. My father is an alpha for sure, and the men that approach me and whom I'm often attracted to are alphas. In fact, someone I considered alpha tried to "soften themselves" by telling me he was really "Omega" when he approached me. This was his way of letting me know they "didn't play the game". Perhaps that was another way for him to puff out his chest. He probably was a wanna-be alpha in reality. But I did look up the definition and I liked it. Then I wrote the thread. 

Regardless, I'm attracted to a very strong type of male who has control, doesn't need to take control, prove he has control, or compete. It's quite obvious when these types of guys are around. They aren't verbalizing and telling me about their accomplishments or strengths. In fact, they keep a lot of it to themselves. They also never blow up or "lose it" around me. They never lose their cool. They are always calm and in control. 

I'm pretty resistant to most guys, but somehow these men tend to crawl right up right under my skin, even if there are tons of other guys around me. The other guys will part for him, or they lose it and start attacking. He won't. They go for what they want and don't let much get in the way or let much get to them, which is good because I'm so high maintenance, I'd probably kill a weaker guy. 

But I also don't like to see guys fighting in front of me. That's just lame. I'll leave with a different guy out the back door.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Adventure said:


> Let me quit *delusions *for you and some other guys with their own world in this thread: if you think this way you are clear Omega - deluding oneself being 'better than the best' one way or another. Basic mindstate of being true Alpha is to speak and even think of yourself as just normaly guy who is just doing his thing. The moment you start talking or thinking big about yourself you can box yourself as Omega.
> 'True Alpha' males are supposedly very rare and chances are you might meet few or none in your life. It's funny when all of sudden bunch of clear omega guys start posting (or saying) they are the one.
> 
> Normally I'd say all this stuff is just stupid theory because everyone is diffrent (which is still true) but I've seen one guy like this in my entire life. 100% James Bond type guy. He sat with group of 8 guys (including 1 alpha-wannabe bouncer and one guy I knew) and 1 girl. First he made all but agresive guy laught and talked with them for sometime, then he rolled out with this girl. Not only did he get this girl (saw him few times with her) but next week he came with this group and without the bouncer guy. Enought to say I wasted most of my evening watching this guy and it changed my life a lot.


Yeah, but what if you're an objective true alpha who is very much in touch with himself and wishes to be open to the board about who you are. You could be wrongfully denigrating valuable input from true Alphas in this thread!

"I'm not an alcoholic." 

"You're just in denial."

"No I'm not..."


----------



## Adventure (Dec 15, 2011)

@*pinkrasputin*
From my experience I can say women tend to idealize guys they are attracted to, especially NF. I'm not judging you as I don't know you, it's just way it is.
Don't assume every guy (or most) you was with were true alpha just because you was with them (oh how might I was with someone else!?!?). Of course there is chance that they in fact all or many were true alphas but I doubt it.

@*redmanXNTP*
Honestly - I don't know. I'm not any kind of expert and this is all just theory in which I believe just because of one guy described above. I know that doing some things in my life more this way (for example care a bit less about groups acceptance or being always the best, the most on top and in the center) changed my life much better and that's just few habits I managed to change.

Personally the way I see it being the "True Alpha" is just being most happy,confident and developed version of yourself regardless of MBIT/Ena type although some may be more prone to do so (thinking about ENTP,ESFP,ESTP and ISTP here) and get there easier. It's the moment when you don't think IF you are someone because you just ARE.
Maybe there are just stages in this developement and I'm speaking of highest one, that sounds logical. 
But it's just funny when you see thread full of posts that are saying or hinting that "I am the true alpha!" whilst most just SCREAM: "I'm OMEGA with great ego for no reason, trying to compensate in my mind what I lack in reality!". And the reason I wrote last post is to wake up some guys, so they can start living reality instead their minds, I assure, that will bring much better profit. But that's just advice, you can do what my avatar says.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

> so they can start living reality instead their minds


this is interesting. I want to know more.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Adventure said:


> Let me quit *delusions *for you and some other guys with their own world in this thread: if you think this way you are clear Omega - deluding oneself being 'better than the best' one way or another. Basic mindstate of being true Alpha is to speak and even think of yourself as just normaly guy who is just doing his thing. The moment you start talking or thinking big about yourself you can box yourself as Omega.
> 'True Alpha' males are supposedly very rare and chances are you might meet few or none in your life. It's funny when all of sudden bunch of clear omega guys start posting (or saying) they are the one.


"Better than the best"? What the hell is that? I don't compare myself to others, come up short, and then try to rewrite the rules to get a better score. I don't make the comparisons at all, I just see myself and my life as generally good. Am I pleased with myself or not? Am I happy and fulfilled or not? These are my measures. I don't know or care how others measure me or how I stack up against anybody else. 

Beta? Normal Alpha? Omega? True Alpha? Something else? Doesn't matter to me. I'm oblivious to group dynamics and I really couldn't care less. All I know is that I exist independent of groups, joining and leaving them as I please, and that I don't seem to draw strength from anyone but myself.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Yeah, but what if you're an objective true alpha who is very much in touch with himself and wishes to be open to the board about who you are. You could be wrongfully denigrating valuable input from true Alphas in this thread!
> 
> "I'm not an alcoholic."
> 
> ...


 Wait. I'm confused. Are you an alpha in disguise? Are you in denial about your alpha-ness?



Adventure said:


> From my experience I can say women tend to idealize guys they are attracted to, especially NF. I'm not judging you as I don't know you, it's just way it is.


 Dear Lord, please see me beyond whatever MBTI generalizations you have in your mind and stick to what I wrote. 


> Don't assume every guy (or most) you was with were true alpha just because you was with them (oh how might I was with someone else!?!?).


I never assumed every guy I *wuz* with was an Alpha. I wasn't married to one and give me credit to know the difference. I don't think your knowledge surpasses mine on this topic but the tenor of your post to me comes off to me as such.



> Of course there is chance that they in fact all or many were true alphas but I doubt it.


Please show me where I ever stated that every guy I've been with was an alpha. I feel like your chasing some ghost of yours that isn't even here. Did you really mean to quote me?



> I know that doing some things in my life more this way (for example care a bit less about groups acceptance or being always the best, the most on top and in the center) changed my life much better and that's just few habits I managed to change.


 There are some of us that never cared about the group. Ever. Naturally. I'll bring my high school here to tell you. 



> Personally the way I see it being the "True Alpha" is just being most happy,confident and developed version of yourself regardless of MBIT/Ena type although some may be more prone to do so (thinking about ENTP,ESFP,ESTP and ISTP here) and get there easier. It's the moment when you don't think IF you are someone because you just ARE.
> Maybe there are just stages in this developement and I'm speaking of highest one, that sounds logical.
> But it's just funny when you see thread full of posts that are saying or hinting that "I am the true alpha!" whilst most just SCREAM: "I'm OMEGA with great ego for no reason, trying to compensate in my mind what I lack in reality!". And the reason I wrote last post is to wake up some guys, so they can start living reality instead their minds, I assure, that will bring much better profit. But that's just advice, you can do what my avatar says.


Do you think being an "alpha" is a compliment? I think this first and foremost needs to be established. You seem to ascribe a positive connotation to the word. Not everyone does. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

I grew up in a male dominated culture. A culture known for killing women. In my opinion, a culture that is one step above being animals only because they wear clothing. The "alpha male" isn't always seen as a good thing. Perhaps the "omega male" is a good term in order to step away from the "alpha male" and the pressure on men to become it's stereotype.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Interesting classifications!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wait. I'm confused. Are you an alpha in disguise? Are you in denial about your alpha-ness?


No true alpha would ever give you a straight answer on this.


----------



## Adventure (Dec 15, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think your knowledge surpasses mine on this topic
> I grew up in a male dominated culture. A culture known for killing women.


I will not argue with you because a. as I said I'm no expert, speaking with my own experience and logic; b. I don't care if you agree with me or not (sorry if it sound a bit harsh).
As I said, only reason I wrote up is to wake some people from their delusions. Whether they agree, accept it or not it's their choice, I did what I can, that's all I got to say on this topic.

I don't know where you are from. I suppose in some cultures (ie. islamic) it may be way diffrent than in western culture, so the way we percieve things will also be distant.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> No true alpha would ever give you a straight answer on this.


Exactly, because they would have no need to convince you of anything about themselves. This is also why I find this thread a bit silly.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

WolfStar said:


> Exactly, because they would have no need to convince you of anything about themselves. This is also why I find this thread a bit silly.


Can't appreciate the irony?

I'm an alpha female!!


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

sparkles said:


> Can't appreciate the irony?
> 
> I'm an alpha female!!


Oh I'm a great lover of irony. Irony is pretty much always amusing.

So tell how to become a true-alpha, oh alpha female sparkles. Share your great secrets. O:


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

WolfStar said:


> Oh I'm a great lover of irony. Irony is pretty much always amusing.
> 
> So tell how to become a true-alpha, oh alpha female sparkles. Share your great secrets. O:


One Does Not Simply - one does not simply decide to become a true alpha (<-- Your answer awaits you, noble seeker.)


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

sparkles said:


> One Does Not Simply - one does not simply decide to become a true alpha (<-- Your answer awaits you, noble seeker.)


Oh is it instead like Highlander? You might want to watch your neck...


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

WolfStar said:


> Oh is it instead like Highlander? You might want to watch your neck...


True alpha don't fight, bro. I'm a lover not a fighter....


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> No true alpha would ever give you a straight answer on this.


Okay. I'll rephrase the question. Do you feel like dominating me?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

sparkles said:


> True alpha don't fight, bro. I'm a lover not a fighter....


So you're saying to become a true alpha I have to love you? Your place or mine?


----------

